# Was MJ a pedo?



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yes or no?


i'm so far removed from it that i don't really care either way, but i see some people do care about it. so whatever the poll decides will be my official opinion.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm suspicious of anyone that says "heehee"


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Idk, I think probably... A lot of people think of him as an icon or a legend and can't see much farther than that but it's really clear that he was really, really messed up from his childhood and had a morphed view of himself. It seemed like to me that he had many problems, and desperately sought out different things to fill the void in him.

Kind of unrelated: I remember seeing an interview or video of him after one of his many nose jobs and I felt really depressed, because not only was his nose nearly collapsed from surgery but it was also caked with makeup and contouring to make his nose seem even smaller, even though it had already been reduced to the point that his cartilage was almost exposed. That was really sad to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know whether he was a child molester or not and haven't looked into it enough, and like you don't really have the energy for that tbh, but I'm pointing this out first because I know most people don't distinguish the two. 

That aside I believe he was a pedophile as in preferentially attracted to underaged pre-pubescent children (possibly hebephilic too,) and I also suspect he was autopedophilic (as in also wanted to be a child.) I think he did the best he could to present himself that way.

edit: I feel like this post might still be confusing so just to be clear what I was saying is.. I don't know that he carried out any of the stuff he's being accused of recently due to not looking into that specifically, but my impression of him generally is that he's probably autopedo/hebephilic and has that attraction allosexually too on at least a romantic level.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know. It's too hard to see through the celebrity status thing. Like if he was, there are too many people who had to have known something and would look bad if it came out now. If that's the case they would obviously be very against it ever coming out.

Also, MJ was the **** back in the day and many people who are about my age now were huge fans. It would be a weird thing for them to digest. He was literally everywhere then. Like, I wasn't really a fan (I liked some of his songs OK but not to the point where I just loved everything about him) but I don't think I ever even slightly thought he might be a pedo until the rumors started spilling out into public. I'm sure most people back them didn't suspect anything quite that extreme. I think most people suspected he was gay but not a pedo.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think so. This is a big deal and I'm not going to believe random people I don't even know if they're accusing rich people of something like this. 10 year investigation by the FBI and they found nothing, not even porn let alone child porn. These new guys look like straight up liars to me, I've dealt with people lying to me for my money and I've seen how they act and these guys act just like them, the way they talk, their eyes and body language. They're suing for a billion dollars and have had years to rehearse, plenty motivation to become good actors so I can see why a lot of people believe them. 

They changed the law recently so if you knew before that it was abuse be you can't sue anymore and they keep saying that they didn't know. They didn't know when they were fifteen or in their twenties? Come on, any smart person would know it's abuse no matter how you felt about it. Sure Micheal was a weird person, he had plastic surgery and people believe he was acting like a child because he didn't a childhood of his own but that doesn't make him a pedo. From all the things we know to saying that he's a pedo is a big jump.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think he was probably inappropriate with children due to a messed-up childhood and lack of understanding of boundaries and proper behavior, but I don't really think he was a pedophile. That being said, when the accusations started I stopped buying his albums new and would only buy them used (and even then, I felt kind of bad about it) because I didn't want to contribute to his earnings, just in case. (I did buy that Cirque Du Soleil album, though.) Even though I like it, I also haven't listened to any of his music (including the Cirque CD, never listened to it at all) in quite a while...feels kind of wrong.

(Interesting...when I try to Google that Cirque CD, I can't find it on Amazon. Wonder if they've pulled it. This makes me uneasy. :| I also find that top search results for him on Amazon bring up his _Number Ones_ album, then that new documentary; the documentary comes even before _Thriller_.)

I've seen how strong the feelings on the issue go both ways, and so that's all I'll add to the conversation, will probably disgust a few people saying even this much. :/


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

He is not a convicted pedophile. There is a witchunt and allegations but that doesn't automatically indicate a persons guilt.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

After I saw the doc I thought he was guilty. But that was a week ago, I've changed my mind again, it doesn't make sense. Why would he ask one of his "victims" to testify for him in 2005... Why was there never clear evidence found in one of the Neverland raids, why didn't the FBI find something when they had their eyes on him? Why release the documentary on the 10th anniversary of his passing? Why didn't Reed interview other kids who knew Jackson? Why didn't he interview the countless employees he had during those years? Why would that one guy keep the rings that disgusted him so much for all those years? How could he have had sex with those kids at all those places when he had hundreds of employees at Neverland at all times? How could he have phone calls with the families for 7 hours? Why does the media fail to bring up testimonies and twitter messages from people who knew Jackson and still support him? So many questions, so little relevant answers...

Either this doc dies out very fast or countless new victims will arise which should be likely considering both guys claim they were replaced by younger boys during their time with Jackson.


----------



## Andlovegrewup (Feb 23, 2019)

I think he was definitely inappropriate with kids and was clearly psychologically screwed up on multiple levels. In no way am I an apologist for the guy. However, I have a hard time swallowing certain aspects of the story Wade Robson is currently telling. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I believe he was a pedophile.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty much thought what this guy is saying, they just seem like liars. He talks about the law change and a couple of other things I didn't know.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope not, but really I don't know. I do know, I wouldn't have left my kids at his ranch, there would be warning bells ringing off in my head. He may have been innocent, but he certainly made it difficult to believe he was innocent.. I hope I am just being "ignorant" and he never did any wrong to anyone.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I think MJ had ALOT of issues & to a degree was a victim himself, it's difficult to quantify them into one diagnosis, he himself probably saw what he was doing in a completely different light to the vast majority due to his warped sense of reality, but I do believe he had an unhealthy interest in children that while he was alive was able to use his status, resource's & money to let him keep it on the down low.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Well since he's deceased and there's no way he can be questioned or defend himself, discussimg all this is in pretty poor taste. There is nothing more that speculation, hearsay, and conjecture to go on.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don't know for sure......don't really care. better things to think about.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Well since he's deceased and there's no way he can be questioned or defend himself, discussimg all this is in pretty poor taste. There is nothing more that speculation, hearsay, and conjecture to go on.


 Oh I wouldn't say it's in poor taste. I'd just say it's kinda pointless now. But it was all discussed and debated and so forth years before he died even so it's just a rehash. I suspect it will be another one of those bottomless pit "debates" that rages on forever.

The celebrity gossip thing has been going on for so long that it's hard to know what to believe anytime you hear anything about a celebrity. Go to any store in the country and you'll see all kinds of weird "news" about celebrities by the checkout. The MJ stuff only has more credibility because it did end up in court.

OTOH, OJ was acquitted of murder because of celebrity status (IMO) so who knows. MJ was a way bigger star than OJ so it's very possible that swayed everything and the media deliberately muddied the waters because of it.

Anyway, MJ more than had an opportunity to defend himself when he was alive. Some might say that he could have done more to address the issue. Whatever the case, he was clearly not the most psychologically/emotionally stable person. Many celebrities aren't. If they don't go into celebrity status troubled it ends up making them that way.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*humans are weird*

whatever pleases

physically... any etc

glee & delight for all

too many laws

this one... as victims speak up... falsely or whatever... they didn't enjoy, rape but

the doer does it for themself or to please the other.

priests!!! Rolf! Jimmy! any orientation forcing something unwanted to the other..? an expanding worldwide issue. What's at Fault???
The LAW?
The culprits?
The victims false, lying? how we count / clock the incidents? grilling? should be no laws at all? those who create laws are not deities? lives are destroyed by laws.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I was convinced he wasn't a pedo when he won his trial. Then and there, the prosecution could've nailed him with every witness coming forward to accuse him. MJ was a public figure, he was already an oddball and a social pariah, and was still outrageously wealthy (this was around 2003-2004) with years of earning potential. If there was a time when he was most vulnerable to any charges, and for accusers to take his fortune and watch him get locked up for his crimes, it was then.

the people who bring this issue back to mainstream consciousness, the movie producers/accusers/speaking public, are like those who bring back the "JFK assassination" case years and years after it happened. It's a "retcon", a revisiting by a newer generation of filmakers/media to revive a folklore--one, like JFK, that is still profitable and sensitive to the public...just because of how severe it was *at the time.*


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

"The most extraordinary thing in all this is that no-one denies that Jackson took little boys to his bed, night after night, for many, many years. What did his family and business associates think he was doing with these little boys behind a locked door?
"Did they really believe he was actually a child in the body of a man and therefore somehow needed to sleep with little boys? That makes no sense if you think about it for more than a second."


----------



## Sociallyshygirl (Mar 4, 2019)

The truth lies in the evidence.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It's worth pointing out, perhaps, that the phrase "innocent until proven guilty" only applies w.r.t. the law. Someone isn't actually innocent until they are proven guilty (obviously). This seems obvious, but perhaps to some people it isn't. The way you can look at a trial is, there is x amount of all information available about the crime, this will be fairly low say, 30% of all information or whatever (100% of all information would be literally watching the crimes happen, interviewing people after the crimes, literally seeing it all). So for a crime the available information, at a trial will be low. All a trial is doing is determining, on the information available whether it can be _concluded_ the accused is guilty. Because the information is so limited, the system tries to rule out false positives, it doesn't do anything to rule out false negatives. A trial doesn't actually determine if the accused did the crime,* at all*, it determines whether based on the information available whether it can be concluded they did. In situations of low information it will be impossible to make that determination.

Was MJ a paedophile? Who knows. It seems very possible, given what we know about him, his bizarre relationships with children, but there wasn't enough evidence to say with adequate certainty (assuming the courts worked as intended, which may also be faulty given his wealth and high status). If I had to guess, personally, I would guess he was, but guess so meh.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

imo yes. But he wasn't convicted and he deserves the assumption of innocence. His grooming of boys and behavior that he admitted to comes off strong as a pedophiles mentality. One problem is the greed of the supposed victims makes MJ's defense stronger. Another point I want to add is a lot of people don't think there is enough evidence, but people like Jerry Sandusky were put away by testimony so MJ could have been convicted if he didn't have a good defense panel in court.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

SplendidBob said:


> Was MJ a paedophile? Who knows. It seems very possible, given what we know about him, his bizarre relationships with children, but there wasn't enough evidence to say with adequate certainty (assuming the courts worked as intended, which may also be faulty given his wealth and high status). If I had to guess, personally, I would guess he was, but guess so meh.


More beguiling is why so many parents were fine to let their child stay over at his house.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

andy0128 said:


> More beguiling is why so many parents were fine to let their child stay over at his house.


It's pretty clear why, it's all in the movie. The parents were blinded by the fame and fortune of MJ. He went shopping with them, he bought houses for them and most importantly those parents thought that MJ would help their kids become rich and famous themselves. If MJ did what those guys say he did, I think the parents are to blame just as much. Because they have been pushing their kids too hard to become stars themselves. That one guy even said he wasn't much of an MJ fan in the beginning so it's pretty clear his parents pushed him to remain in contact with MJ.

Blinded by dollars signs , they have been. Therefore I don't think it's impossible that those parents are very disappointed that their kids career's didn't turn out the way they imagined it and so hold a grudge against MJ.

People act in mysterious ways, nothing is ever clear.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I believe in facts and evidence. And from what I can see he's innocent.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Michael hooked up broke dancer boy Wade with his niece, they went out for around 10 years, smart move by Michael. Wade's like "Aww I didn't know it was abuse in my teens when I was ****ing his niece and cheating on her, awww I didn't know it was abuse when I testified as an adult, aww I didn't know it was abuse in my 30's until recently. Aww I was so depressed cause I couldn't get work and I was a broke dancer boy and it was then that I realized it was abuse but trust me it's not about the money, I'm only suing for a billion dollars."


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It doesn't really matter now since he's passed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yup MJ had his share of fun & pain, his wealth let him do what he wanted while alive, now he's gone & no matter what his music will be remembered long after his demons have been forgot about.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Child abuse will never be forgotten about and his musical legacy is diminished by the day. Lot of people don’t fancy listening to his music anymore strangely enough.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Child abuse will never be forgotten about and his musical legacy is diminished by the day.


...People always knew he had a questionable liking for children even when he was alive it didn't stop him gaining fans, some fans treat him like a god, you realise "thriller" alone has 580million views on YouTube, I'm sorry those die hard fans ain't gonna let his music die, he's brought untold amounts of joy & happiness to millions of people, maybe giving them a passion or a reason to live in their darkest hour who knows, good art never dies : /


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Imagine if this actually happened, MJ would have given them and their family a ton of money back in the day instead of risking it on a potential law suit. Wade and James would have gotten enough money from Michael to probably not bother with this.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Idk but I put no cos I’m not sure yet


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Neverland ranch was clearly built for grooming lol.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

This story is like the flat earth theory, it's so stupid that people actually believe it.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Neverland ranch was clearly built for grooming lol.


I know right, amusement rides and candy stores like wtf!!


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Neverland ranch was clearly built for grooming lol.


That is such an ignorant statement. Neverland Ranch and everything it contained was his attempt at creating a space that made up for the fact that his own childhood had been taken from him by being forced into the spotlight at such a young age.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Suchness said:


> This story is like the flat earth theory, it's so stupid that people actually believe it.


Do you sleep in the same bed with 7 year old boys too?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

riverbird said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > Neverland ranch was clearly built for grooming lol.
> ...


Aww what an adorable excuse


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > Neverland ranch was clearly built for grooming lol.
> ...


Rofl, seems like some people can see manipulators from miles away and others are just born to be prey.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Do you sleep in the same bed with 7 year old boys too?


Yeah man, you should try it.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

911


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly don't know, and I don't understand why it's so hard for people to admit that.

The one thing that gives me pause is that they never found any child porn in his residence after his death. One would think that a pedophile would be in possession of such material, if they were indulging in their urges.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Suchness said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > Do you sleep in the same bed with 7 year old boys too?
> ...


Meh, I'm not much of an MJ fan


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TBH, this is a weird argument. MJ has been worm food for years. Not that we couldn't all use a break from the Trump circus.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

‘THE ICON IS A CON’ Michael Jackson IS a paedo predator, says his music video producer who brands Leaving Neverland doc ‘brilliant work’

Rudi Dolezal, who first worked with Jacko during the “Dangerous” tour in Munich in 1992, said he was convinced the King of Pop was a “predator”.

The Jackson estate and the pop star’s legion of fanatical fans have branded the men money grabbing liars.

But Dolezal believes the allegations which were graphically laid bare in the two part documentary that was aired on Channel Four and HBO earlier this month.

He said: “If the Michael Jackson legend is destroyed by this, the person responsible is Michael Jackson — no one else.

“Nobody would stop Michael. It’s hard to believe an icon is a con.”

Dolezal, who is a music industry veteran with 1,000 music videos, 500 documentaries and 500 concert films to his name, also revealed that when he worked with Jackson he would only be filmed on the days he was performing.

When Dolezal asked Jackson’s assistant why he couldn’t film other times, Dolezal claims he was told, “on those days, he doesn’t have a nose”.

In fact it was said that so much cartilage had been removed during plastic surgery, Jackson’s nose had collapsed.

Dolezal said. “He needed a plastic nose that took hours to put on with putty and makeup.”


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Didn't they say the earth is flat, didn't they say that MJ is part of illuminati? 

I thought celebrities were just famous strangers that does not need to take part of pedosexual, homosexual, pansexual, bisexual. So, they're also part of the product sampling that regular citizens are participating in? 

Doesn't the Multi-Agent Quantum AI Computers keep track of internet communications to know personalized porn scenes into the sexual learning mind?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Imagine if this actually happened, MJ would have given them and their family a ton of money back in the day instead of risking it on a potential law suit. Wade and James would have gotten enough money from Michael to probably not bother with this.


MJ already gave a family a ton of money to drop child sex molestation charges back in the 90's - around 20 million dollars, to be exact. Some sources say that he also paid money to various other families over the years, but I don't think that's officially documented.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

veron said:


> MJ already gave a family a ton of money to drop child sex molestation charges back in the 90's - around 20 million dollars, to be exact. Some sources say that he also paid money to various other families over the years, but I don't think that's officially documented.


Exactly and he wasn't convicted which just proves my point. Any smart person in his shoes would have given them millions to minimize the risk of a lawsuit just like any smart person would know what sexual abuse is.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Any guilty person would pay millions to minimise the risk of a lawsuit.
An innocent person would not pay a dime to liars.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> An innocent person would not pay a dime to liars.


......Excellent point, he had the money for a lawsuit to fight for his innocence, if he had been innocent.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

And any person who was harmed or their parents would want justice, and for a child abuser (their child abuser) to be locked away, rather than a payday, yeah?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe MJ was a kid at heart. He had sleepovers; as kids do with their friends

Of course, being an adult, inviting kids around, would obviously have tongues wagging


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Any guilty person would pay millions to minimise the risk of a lawsuit.
> An innocent person would not pay a dime to liars.


That's one of those philosophical sayings that doesn't always apply in the real world, talk about contradicting yourself.

In the 93 case there was no pay off, there was a payment settlement to put the civil case on pause so Michael could prove himself in a criminal trial but Chandler and his legal team took the money and ran. One of the things that proves Chandler lied is that he described Michael's penis as circumcised because that's all he knew as a Jewish boy but the FBI strip searched and took naked photos off him proving that Chandler lied. People are looking for the Chandlers now because they're an important part of the case but of course they can't be found. They're hiding somewhere with their circumcised dicks. These are facts that anyone who does some serious research can find.

This sit has more information, including the FBI report. https://www.mjinnocent.com/


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

scooby said:


> And any person who was harmed or their parents would want justice, and for a child abuser (their child abuser) to be locked away, rather than a payday, yeah?


In an ideal world yes but when you are little people with limited means and you get threatened by top lawyers you might start thinking about accepting damages and walking away.
If they had huge wealth they couldn't be bought off, it's quite simple really.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

blue2 said:


> ......Excellent point, he had the money for a lawsuit to fight for his innocence, if he had been innocent.


It's an excellent point in that context but not when you look at the bigger picture. Why risk a lawsuit in the first place, why would Michael would something like that. Only an idiot would do that, and if Michael is an idiot for doing that then Wade is an idiot for saying he didn't know what sexual abuse was until he was in his 30's.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Suchness said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> > ......Excellent point, he had the money for a lawsuit to fight for his innocence, if he had been innocent.
> ...


Really?
Lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> In an ideal world yes but when you are little people with limited means and you get threatened by top lawyers you might start thinking about accepting damages and walking away.
> If they had huge wealth they couldn't be bought off, it's quite simple really.


Lol imagine saying to your son "Sorry, little Jordy. Your justice is just not worth as much to me as money. I prefer to have money and predators be free." Seems legit.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Really?
> Lol


You're a very intelligent and sensible person and far from a troll.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Suchness said:


> In a Lonely Place said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


Clearly more intelligent than you blinded people who condone child abuse if the abuser is somebody you like.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Clearly more intelligent than you blinded people who condone child abuse if the abuser is somebody you like.


Good boy.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes I believe he is a pedo. I just finished watching Leaving Neverland and After Neverland but I already believed he was a child sexual abuser before that and it just reinforced my opinion of him as I believe both of the guys stories. When I was a teenager I was a huge MJ fan. I loved Alien Ant Farms cover of Smooth Criminal and was introduced to his music. What I want to know is what the hell is wrong with me that I believe he is a terrible and sick human being for the crimes he has committed yet I'm still enamored by his music and performances. I totally get the MJ sympathisers who stand up for him and fight for his "innocence" because I'm still taken in by him. It's like a part of my mind separates the music from the individual. After my niece and nephew were born my opinion changed a lot. If an adult male asked to sleep in the same bed with them or asked their mother if they could take them for a year alarm bells would be ringing like crazy.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

scooby said:


> Lol imagine saying to your son "Sorry, little Jordy. Your justice is just not worth as much to me as money. I prefer to have money and predators be free." Seems legit.


Yeah totally disregard the point about top lawyers intimidating them and these not being rich families.
Well done


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Yeah totally disregard the point about top lawyers intimidating them and these not being rich families.
> Well done


 Because he wasn't well off enough himself. Well done.

Why would anyone believe your side of things anyway? You're one of the most one sided and bullheaded posters I've ever seen here, ignoring any reasonable opposing points for the sake of your loudmouth hottakes that resemble Nubly.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Good boy.


Said Michael to his little sleep over buddy


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Said Michael to his little sleep over buddy


You're a good little boy. Your a keyboard warrior that barely had any friends at school, couldn't say **** to people on the street but now you have the internet and can talk **** all you want and some people will actually listen to you. The only people who would think you're more intelligent than me might be the few people here who post in the same threads as you.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Suchness said:


> In a Lonely Place said:
> 
> 
> > Said Michael to his little sleep over buddy
> ...


Lol 
Brilliant
Good to see you don't get at all butthurt defending child abuse and victim blaming.
Keep up the good work sport
Always funny when somebody on a social anxiety forum mocks you for having no friends.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Lol
> Brilliant
> Good to see you don't get at all butthurt defending child abuse and victim blaming.
> Keep up the good work sport
> Always funny when somebody on a social anxiety forum mocks you for having no friends.


Good boy. I'm gonna stop now cause I don't wanna get banned for your dumbass.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Suchness said:


> In a Lonely Place said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


I would if I were you before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Guys chill out ...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Always funny when somebody on a social anxiety forum mocks you for having no friends.


 I agree that's kinda a low blow :lol


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> It doesn't really matter now since he's passed.


Matters a LOT to those he abused and the families - it damages generations.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Any guilty person would pay millions to minimise the risk of a lawsuit.
> An innocent person would not pay a dime to liars.


True DAT.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Suchness said:


> You're a good little boy. Your a keyboard warrior that barely had any friends at school, couldn't say **** to people on the street but now you have the internet and can talk **** all you want and some people will actually listen to you. The only people who would think you're more intelligent than me might be the few people here who post in the same threads as you.


This is out of order.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Always funny when somebody on a social anxiety forum mocks you for having no friends.


yeah, really.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Exactly and he wasn't convicted which just proves my point. Any smart person in his shoes would have given them millions to minimize the risk of a lawsuit


Considering that he was deemed to be a pedo by many afterwards and was consistently asked in interviews about the settlement, I'm not sure how "smart" a move that was. It was like a black cloud that hovered over him until his death. If he knew that the prosecutors could produce no evidence against him, why not fight the claim and prove his innocence in court?



Suchness said:


> just like any smart person would know what sexual abuse is.


Exactly... which is why people like you are defending him.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

veron said:


> Considering that he was deemed to be a pedo by many afterwards and was consistently asked in interviews about the settlement, I'm not sure how "smart" a move that was. It was like a black cloud that hovered over him until his death. If he knew that the prosecutors could produce no evidence against him, why not fight the claim and prove his innocence in court?
> 
> Exactly... which is why people like you are defending him.


Like I said before the Chandlers and their legal team took the payment settlement that Michael offered so he could defend himself in a criminal trial and ran. People can't find them to this day, apparently they're hiding somewhere in Europe.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Like I said before the Chandlers and their legal team took the payment settlement that Michael offered so he could defend himself in a criminal trial and ran. People can't find them to this day, apparently they're hiding somewhere in Europe.


Huh? What exactly is this "settlement" money if MJ wasn't planning on settling out of court? And how did the Chandlers have access to this money? Are you saying that they stole $20 million from him and are living as fugitives in Europe?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

veron said:


> Huh? What exactly is this "settlement" money if MJ wasn't planning on settling out of court? And how did the Chandlers have access to this money? *Are you saying that they stole $20 million from him and are living as fugitives in Europe?*


So they are wanted? For taking Michael's money? I'm confused


----------



## SocialAnxietyAndMe (Mar 21, 2019)

To be honest, I don't think any of us can say.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

veron said:


> Huh? What exactly is this "settlement" money if MJ wasn't planning on settling out of court? And how did the Chandlers have access to this money? Are you saying that they stole $20 million from him and are living as fugitives in Europe?


The settlement was paid out by an insurance company in the civil case against MJ, which was separate from the criminal investigation in 1993. It wasn't to stay out of court or to pay anyone off and it's not what MJ wanted. The majority of the money was put into a trust for Jordan Chandler (the boy) and each of his parents got a small portion as well, for whatever reason. Jordan Chandler got legally emancipated from his parents not long after when he was 14 and really hasn't been seen since, I don't think. His father, Evan Chandler, committed suicide in 2009 a few months after MJ died.

This Wikipedia page details the whole thing quite well, I think: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_child_sexual_abuse_accusations_against_Michael_Jackson


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Wade Robson's father killed himself too, MJ bought so much joy to those families eh.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

riverbird said:


> The settlement was paid out by an insurance company in the civil case against MJ, which was separate from the criminal investigation in 1993. It wasn't to stay out of court or to pay anyone off and it's not what MJ wanted. The majority of the money was put into a trust for Jordan Chandler (the boy) and each of his parents got a small portion as well, for whatever reason. Jordan Chandler got legally emancipated from his parents not long after when he was 14 and really hasn't been seen since, I don't think. His father, Evan Chandler, committed suicide in 2009 a few months after MJ died.
> 
> This Wikipedia page details the whole thing quite well, I think: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_child_sexual_abuse_accusations_against_Michael_Jackson


This is rather puzzling, because MJ himself has talked in interviews about why he paid the family money to drop charges.

At the end of this clip, after talking about his love for sleeping with little boys, he says that he settled because he wanted to "get it over with":






In this interview, he basically says that he did it because he was afraid of going to jail:






So how would you explain away this?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

veron said:


> This is rather puzzling, because MJ himself has talked in interviews about why he paid the family money to drop charges.
> 
> At the end of this clip, after talking about his love for sleeping with little boys, he says that he settled because he wanted to "get it over with":
> 
> ...


lol they will still blindly defend him


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Interesting conversation going on right now if anyone wants to watch.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Interesting conversation going on right now if anyone wants to watch.


I won't thanks, I read an article about this Mr Razorfist fellow and he spends all his time defending wacko jacko.
I will be interested to see if anyone writes an unbiased piece on this video chat between Mr Razorfist and the jackson family to see if they really did debunk Leaving Neverland.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I tended to want to give him the benefit of the doubt all those years ago because I liked his music. Still do to an extent.

Understand he's not around to defend himself but he was creepy/weird. I think he used his status & money to pay people off.

Only God knows for sure


----------

